# Coding ER Cpt code or outpatient cpt code



## tkd (Feb 6, 2012)

If a psychiatrist see's a pt. in the ER and bases his evaluation on time and since  ER CPT codes are not based on time, would the MD code an ER CPT or can the MD code an outpatient code in the ER.  I am seeing information that if an MD comes to the ER to evaluate a pt. he must code an ER visit.  Any help in this area would be appreciated.

Thanks Teresa


----------



## codingranny (Feb 8, 2012)

the psych dr doing the consult can use a consult code if payer accepts consult codes and use the place of service as er. if payer doesn't accept consult codes you can use a reg. office visit code with pos as outpt.


----------



## DGRAF (Feb 17, 2012)

I would code the outpatient E&M. I wouldn't use a consult code because the ER physician is not going to be following the patient beyound the E&R and wouldn't meet the requirements for a consult.


----------

